# I see that another Palm Beach Shores sold on Ebay



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

I stayed at Ocean Pointe in September; hence drove by the pinkish buildings of Palm Beach Shores Resort Vacation Villas each day.

I never did go in and look at the resort; I wish I had----because alot of them seem to be showing up on Ebay lately.

What do you guys/gals that know about the area, or resort, think about the value there?

The latest one was a Floating week #1-#52; I don't own a floating week.  I thought that floating weeks were assigned a particular week, but then can be changed for another (say you might own week #27, but change to week #52 for example.)  Well, this week did NOT mention any 1 week---it merely said Floating #1-#52.  

Is that how it works at some resorts?

This unit was also listed as "Ocean View", which was a plus.

I know that MF are fairly high, $629----seems like most of Florida is high, doesn't it??!!

So, it sold for a bit less than $2k---does that sound about right?  I have followed some fixed weeks that have sold for approx $1500, or $900 EOY)

Most important---how much trade POWER would a week that Floats #1-#52 have?  (I'm assuming one would want to reserve either 4th of July or Christmas, or Feb vacation.)

I have a nephew that lives in West Palm, and so I am intrigued about this resort somewhat.

TIA,
Pat


----------



## KenK (Feb 9, 2006)

Pat:
  Some at that resort have sold for less than $1000 every year...but I don't know size of unit.

   I think it might be a good value. But as you said, maint & taxes in Fl (esp S Fl) are pretty high.

   As for float....each resort has different types of what they call floats.  Nearly all of central and south Fl are red.  Some resorts never eluded to breaking down the red to different degrees....like silver, gold, plat...super plat...double extra say "UNCLE" super plat for a few (or a lot) more dollars from the developer pricing.

    But you can bet a week around the Easter holidays, or school spring break will be a lot redder than week 49.  (Which is a good weather time to go....but kids ain't off).

    Also remember, if it's a float week.....do you get to pick the week or the management company....and when is the first available time you can pick it?  (Before the others?).  If you want to trade the week you picked, some resorts give you a different week....not sure how this place does it.

   I think it is managed by VRI....which many tuggers feel pretty good about.


----------



## irish (Feb 9, 2006)

i purchased a week 11 just about a year ago and this march will be my first time staying there. i stayed at ocean pointe and while i loved the resort it was just to $$$ for me. i liked the area very much so i purchased the PBS unit site unseen(imo good price) and after corresponding with a tugger who owns at the resort. i did email doucha77 about the unit on auction and while it stated oceanview in the ad,he said it was actually a floating unit so while you MAY get oceanfront unit i don't believe it is guaranteed.


----------



## cw_racefan (Feb 9, 2006)

On the floating unit, PBS can be a little confusing. There are fixed weeks and floating weeks, then fixed units and floating units, and any combination of those. The deed will always specify a certain week and unit number, but there is a box checked for floating week or floating unit. I think in FL the deed has to specify a unit and week legally, but then the simply check off a box to denote a floating week/unit. I know my deed there has a unit number, but it is a floating unit (box checked for float).


----------



## KenK (Feb 9, 2006)

So the developer can't over sell the resort....they put a unit and time on the deed.  Maybe its like that in all the US resorts?  

Also....if you are thinking RCI points can get away with no unit or week backing the points....they always (up to now, anyway) have some week somewhere, backing the points. 

But I don't know about some 'Vacation Club' memberships...


----------



## Conan (Feb 10, 2006)

Palm Beach Shores was my first timeshare purchase - - happily I bought it on Ebay.  My late-June fixed week has traded quite well, and I've also stayed there.  It's direct beachfront on a very nice beach, and the pool was good enough too.  Almost all the units are 1-BR; the living room is adequate sleeping space for children but I don't recommend it for adults.

They've joined RCI points, but the price to convert would be more than I paid for the unit, so I'll be keeping it as an RCI Weeks property.  I haven't seen any adverse affect in how it trades on the Weeks side.


----------

